# Help with Algae ID



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Hoping the picture works. Can someone help me ID this algae? Set up an iwagumi style tank about a month ago now, and starting to get some algae. Got lights and pressurized co2 running on a timer for 8hrs/day.

Should I just rub/pick it off? How can I clear it? Currently stocked with some rummynose and rasboras. Any stock that would help keep the algae out?

Thanks

Edit* picture doesn't look like it's working. Any tips?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't help with the id, sorry
But if the holdfast is no too strong, try siphoning them out.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My best guess would be cladophora. Do you have or have had Marimo balls in the tank? This could be a source. You could try dosing spot dosing a 3% hydrogen peroxide solution to eradicate it.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 13, 2021)

Exposure to sunlight is a significant contributor to algae growth. So, it is essential not to position your fish tank directly to the sunlight during the day because it can promote algae overgrowth. Another alternative is to use artificial light, but the exposure should be limited to 8 to 10 hours per day.


----------

